
Tech companies still hiring despite mass lay-offs elsewhere - davidgerard
https://www.ft.com/content/da4a64bf-144c-49d0-8659-ecb179f2b526
======
davidgerard
archive link: [https://archive.is/NdVxK](https://archive.is/NdVxK)

